# MKV radiator coolant replacement



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone done a radiator coolant replacement? I tried to search on the forum looking for what is the recommended mileage, type of coolant and how to do it thread but to no avail for 2005 Jetta MKV. If anyone knows the link or have done it, please direct me. Thank you!

I am wondering if I need to use the VW coolant or generic coolant such as Prestone and the like.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

You can use VW coolant. It is not much more in cost and for sure genuine. I think you have to decide if you want to do a flush or a drain, as a flush will take much more time and work.


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Any how to's on replacing the coolant? I heard the front bumper needs to be removed in order to drain the radiator coolant. Is that right?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5663460-DIY-coolant-flush


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5663460-DIY-coolant-flush


Don't seem like as easy as those Japanese car which is just drain and refill. I might probably just bring it to a VW mechanic to do it for me. Any recommendation every how many miles should this rad coolant be replaced?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Did it on my car, once I learned it took me 20 mins.

I did it at 80k... It looked a lil bad but because I added bad coolant earlier.

I just did it on my friend's mk4, 2001 and 70k miles, and his looked horrible. Took us 40 mins to get all the air out.

The car ended up perfect. So, timeframe? Play it by ear.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

So there is really no need to remove the front bumper to repace the coolant, right? Coz, my mechanic said that the bumper needs to be removed in order to replace the coolant.


----------



## deluxman (Jul 21, 2011)

Also, do you really need that special tool to get all the air pocket out when you are filling in the coolant? The tools seems too expensive for me. What is the manual way of getting rid of the air pocket?


----------

